# Client Name in Citrix Sitzung



## stareck (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Java-Programm in einer Citrix-Client laufen.
Jetzt benötige ich den Client-Namen, den ich in der Citrix Management Console sehe.

Ich habe schon mehrere Methoden getestet

```
System.getenv("COMPUTERNAME");
System.getenv("HOSTNAME");
InetAddress.getLocalHost();
```

wenn dann komme ich nur an den Servernamen, aber nicht auf den Clientnamen.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie ich dort herankomme?

Vielen Dank schon mal...


Gruß
Stareck


----------



## Peter W. Marth (13. Okt 2011)

```
System.getEnv( "SESSIONNAME" );
```


----------



## stareck (13. Okt 2011)

Danke Peter!

Das hat mich viel weiter gebracht und dadurch bin ich auf 


```
System.getEnv( "CLIENTNAME" );
```

gestoßen, womit ich dann mein Problem lösen kann.

Nochmal vielen Dank!!!


----------

